# Only have Red Star Pasteur Champagne Yeast



## olusteebus (Jul 2, 2013)

For my White Grape and Peach SP. Guess I will give it a shot.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 2, 2013)

Olusteebus, this is from Jack Keller's site. You should be fine, just watch the potential ABV.

*Pasteur Champagne : Champagne yeast is the second most common yeast strain used. It was isolated in Champagne, France and is technically a mixed-population culture. It is common in sparkling wine production because of its ability to induce fermentation quickly and because of its effectiveness in low temperatures and its tolerance of medium-high alcohol conditions. These conditions are common in sparkling wine production. Temperature range is 59-86°, low to medium flocculation, and alcohol is 13-15%.*


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 6, 2013)

I saw that. Thanks. My dang SP stopped fermenting. I missed one day of stirring. Surely that didn't stop it. Gonna give it another shot of energizer and if that don't work, I will try to reboot it like Keller says.


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 25, 2013)

I must be jinxed in making skeeter pee with white grape and peach concentrate. The first attempt ended in a busted carboy and my second attempt ended with a stuck fermentation that I could not overcome.


----------



## Arne (Jul 25, 2013)

Hate to ask since you are in Fl. but did you keep it warm? Plenty of nutrient? I usually add the lemon throughout the ferment instead of all up front. First bottle right away, second a ways thru and the third towards the end. As a last resort to get it regoing, pour it from one bucket to another. Make sure you have some excess headspace when you do this, tho. It can really get it going. Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 25, 2013)

It was at about 73 or 74 degrees. I stirred and stirred. I added yeast. I took out a half cup and did kellers method to restart. I am sure it is oxidized so I will pour it out.


----------



## Arne (Jul 29, 2013)

I really doubt it is oxidized. Get the temp. up in the upper 70's, whip the heck out of it. Sometimes the stuff wants to be warm. I believe this is why the recipe calls for slurries, tho. Have a good strong ferment to start it with and it helps overcome the lemon. This is also why I add some of the lemon up front, and add the rest as the ferment goes along. Arne.


----------

